# Everyone say hi to NightmareX, ss.org's newest mod.



## Chris (Apr 13, 2006)

PM him instead of me! for all of your site needs!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 13, 2006)

Makes sense, as a systems engineer.

 NMX. Now you can take some of the load off of Chris, eh?

Delegation is wisdom, young Grasshopper.


----------



## Regor (Apr 13, 2006)

Not like you did anything around here anyways....



OH BURN! BURRRRRN!  
(it really was too easy, but still needed to be done)


----------



## Steve (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone...
My plan is to fill any gap in the current mod structure, the gap being where the existing mods are too drunk to take care of any shenanigans... Anyway... I'm happy to be part of the team.... Feel free to PM me with any concerns, since Chris is far to busy to care....

Steve


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 13, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Hi Everyone...
> My plan is to fill any gap in the current mod structure, the gap being where the existing mods are too drunk to take care of any shenanigans...


 
You're gonna be busy then....


----------



## Steve (Apr 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> You're gonna be busy then....



Yeah, I've been pre-warned about you....


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 13, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Yeah, I've been pre-warned about you....


 
Hey, I'm a good boy. I haven't recieved a single warning. Yet


----------



## noodles (Apr 13, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> My plan is to fill any gap in the current mod structure, the gap being where the existing mods are too drunk to take care of any shenanigans...



Who is going to cover for you when you get too drunk?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> Who is going to cover for you when you get too drunk?


 
That's the time for Chris to get off his arse and do some work.

BTW, is it obvious I'm *really* bored at work today?


----------



## Shawn (Apr 13, 2006)

That's cool actually, now Chris can sit back and relax and take a load off, he's a busy man. Congrats!


----------



## BCrowell (Apr 13, 2006)

Now Chris _REALLY_ has *NO* excuse for not getting that new album done!


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 13, 2006)

So, are you going to join in the off-topic ramblefests like all the other mods do? 

Congrats!


----------



## Chris (Apr 13, 2006)

Fuck you all


----------



## cadenhead (Apr 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> Fuck you all


+1


----------



## Steve (Apr 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> Who is going to cover for you when you get too drunk?



Shit.... I didn't think of that.....  Well, I guess...business as usual. 



BCrowell said:


> Now Chris _REALLY_ has *NO* excuse for not getting that new album done!



Good point, Brian.... Whatever happened to that studio time, Chris? We're all waiting for a early summer release.... (Party!)


----------



## Donnie (Apr 13, 2006)

Now I can *really* stop paying attention!


----------



## Chris (Apr 13, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Shit.... I didn't think of that.....  Well, I guess...business as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, Brian.... Whatever happened to that studio time, Chris? We're all waiting for a early summer release.... (Party!)



Buy some V-Drums and turn the other side of your Room Full Of Expensive Shit into a recording studio.


----------



## Steve (Apr 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> Buy some V-Drums and turn the other side of your Room Full Of Expensive Shit into a recording studio.




Sounds like a good idea... Why don't you come over and run that by the wife...
I'd love to sit back and watch her response... She's cool, but not that cool. 

 

But, if you buy them and then don't like them and I buy them from you at a "discounted" price and then put them in the game room and turn it into a studio.... Damn, I think we're on to something. and then Drew could come up from Boston and lay down some tracks, too... Woohoo.

(still have to clear it by the wife...so... )


----------



## David (Apr 13, 2006)

uh oh! Don't ban me! I'm just oppinionated. 


Thanks for taking the mod position man, I love the clean forums here.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 13, 2006)

so you passed chris' BAC test to become a mod huh? awesome! you know, sometimes, when i have a good noght of drinking.... my 7 becomes a custom 14 string! but that doesn't last long.... and then i wake up with a headache...


----------



## Steve (Apr 13, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> so you passed chris' BAC test to become a mod huh? awesome! you know, sometimes, when i have a good noght of drinking.... my 7 becomes a custom 14 string! but that doesn't last long.... and then i wake up with a headache...



Yeah, Chris put me through the Mod Boot Camp.... He put me in a chat room with the other mod's... I kinda looked like this after 30 minutes:






(Notice Chris' hand tightening the screws)
He called it Clockwork Mod Sensitivity training... I guess I passed, but now I crave milk.


----------



## dpm (Apr 13, 2006)

Dig


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 13, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> He called it Clockwork Mod Sensitivity training... I guess I passed, but now I crave milk.



Strange, all the Beethoven lessons have vanished, as well...


----------



## Shannon (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome, Steve...the coolest guy this side of Manowar.


----------



## telecaster90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Regor (Apr 13, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> Now Chris _REALLY_ has *NO* excuse for not getting that new album done!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 13, 2006)

Have fun with that!


----------



## Naren (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey, Nightmare. Have a good time rockin' the casbah. I mean... "doing the mod thang."


----------



## Drew (Apr 14, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Sounds like a good idea... Why don't you come over and run that by the wife...
> I'd love to sit back and watch her response... She's cool, but not that cool.
> 
> 
> ...



Good plan. 

And welcome, of course.


----------



## Drew (Apr 14, 2006)

And, you fuckers, i'm perfectly capable of banning peoiple while drunks.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> And, you fuckers, i'm perfectly capable of banning peoiple while drunks.


 
You're perfectly capable of doing everything drunk. I've yet to see proof that you're ever sober.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> And, you fuckers, i'm perfectly capable of banning *peoiple* while *drunks*.


Banning them, yes. Typing a coherent sentence? Erm... no. 

 Yer one of a kind, D.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Banning them, yes. Tying a coherent sentence? Erm... no.
> 
> Yer one of a kind, D.


----------



## Ken (Apr 14, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Banning them, yes. *Tying* a coherent sentence? Erm... no.
> 
> Yer one of a kind, D.



Uh, spellcheck much yourself? Sorry.


----------



## Vince (Apr 14, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> You're perfectly capable of doing everything drunk. I've yet to see proof that you're ever sober.


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 14, 2006)

more help is good.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard! So to be a Mod and have super powers,,, do you have to live in Boston or reside some where on the East Coast?

~A


----------



## Donnie (Apr 14, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> So to be a Mod and have super powers,,, do you have to live in Boston or reside some where on the East Coast?


Nope.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Uh, spellcheck much yourself? Sorry.


Fucking laptop keyboard. I'm not at my house as I typed.  

Thank goodness for an edit function.  

Karma is a real bitch. Ken keepin' me on my toes.


----------



## Tombinator (Apr 17, 2006)

Awww! It's like one big happy family here.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi!

You used to be so quiet here.


----------

